# Tivo Bolt as a MoCA bridge - FAIL!



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

Please tell me I am not the only one who has this issue.....My Tivo Bolt is my MoCA bridge for my network and I have 3 Tivo Mini's, and an actiontec moca adapter which depend on it. Three times already, when my Bolt has been rebooted, it has severed all of my MoCA clients and forced me to shut them all down, shut the bolt down and then bring them all back up in a specific order (Bolt first, then everything else). I had this happen to me when I was on Hydra, and I thought that was the culprit, but I've since downgraded back to Classic and it's happened twice since.

My Tivo Bolt is connected to my Unifi switch via ethernet, and then that is connected to my Unifi Securiuty Gateway. 

I am wondering if I need to purchase an Actiontec MoCA bridge off Amazon and have that serve as my bridge, but want other's opinions first. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got several MoCA Networks in continuous operation. 

Sometimes when a Node goes down, it can take a few minutes for it to be rediscovered.

All-in-all though it's (surprisingly) robust.

What is the current function of your Actiontec?

-KP


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

My Actiontec allows me to extend my MoCA network downstairs where I have poor wireless signal. I have an AP plugged into it. (I disabled the AP on the actiontec and use Ubifi AP's...)

This is the Model I have:

Actiontec 802.11ac Wireless Network Extender with Gigabit Ethernet & Bonded MoCA (WCB6200Q02) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BV1Y3W2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_JKEMAbPW9E27Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, one of the reasons I prefer not to use the TiVo as the MoCA Bridge is exactly what you're describing.

How do you get your internet?

-KP


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

What do you use as your MoCA bridge? 

I have Fios for Internet, Ethernet straight into my UniFi Security Gateway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

There's a particular DOCSIS Gateway that I use for Cable installs. Otherwise, I would probably use Actiontec like you do (Though, probably _not_ the $150 6200...)

So you're not using the MoCA built in to the Fios router?

-KP


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

kpeters59 said:


> There's a particular DOCSIS Gateway that I use for Cable installs. Otherwise, I would probably use Actiontec like you do (Though, probably _not_ the $150 6200...)
> 
> So you're not using the MoCA built in to the Fios router?
> 
> -KP


I junked the FIOS router and it was liberating!

I assume this would work and then I can just set my Tivo Bolt as a Moca client, correct?

https://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Bo...D=41cDk6xX%2BVL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Yeah, one of the reasons I prefer not to use the TiVo as the MoCA Bridge is exactly what you're describing.


Ditto. TiVo DVRs, in *my* experience, are far too finicky and reboot too often to be used as critical network infrastructure.



mbhforum said:


> I assume this would work and then I can just set my Tivo Bolt as a Moca client, correct?
> 
> Actiontec Bonded MoCA 2.0 Ethernet to Coax Adapter (ECB6200S02)


*Yes, that should work*, and would hopefully improve the throughput between your MoCA bridge and the extender, since you'd now be using a matching bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter as your bridge, rather than the BOLT's built-in standard MoCA 2.0 (the other reason to use standalone adapters, rather than the TiVo built-in bridges).

I was going to suggest you could try the new Motorola MM1000 bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter, since it's been selling on Amazon for $60 ... but it appears to be suddenly unavailable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962038875764830208


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks all. You have confirmed my suspicions. I am going to buy the 2 pack of Actiontec's since I want to get Ethernet going in one of my other rooms also. For $150, it made sense. I am done with the Tivo bolt being the single point of failure for half my network


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Motorola started releasing their Bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters awhile ago, but are in short supply now. They are significantly cheaper than the Actiontec versions if you can find them. 
Motorola Bonded 2.0 MoCA Adapter for Ethernet over Coax
also were on Amazon but are currently out of stock.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

qUESTION...DO MINIS WORK ON REGULAR COAX AS LONG AS THAT SAME COAX IS CONNECTED TO THE BASE rOAMIO/bOLT? Looks like caps lock was on.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

There are lots of people who have huge problems trying to get MoCA working, *and there are also lots of people who have almost no problems at all.*

In my case, with two bolts and one mini, my MoCA network is perfect with one Bolt serving as the MoCA bridge, and the other Bolt and Mini both configured as MoCA clients.

My recommendation for the most simple and reliable MoCA setup is easy: First, make sure you do not have any other device on your network trying to act as a MoCA bridge (two MoCA bridges will be a problem). Second, make sure all of your video coax outlets in your home are connected together through splitters/devices that properly pass MoCA frequencies AND NO NON-VIDEO DEVICE IS CONNECTED TO THAT COAX SYSTEM. I am not saying that you cannot have a working MoCA network with a network modem or similar devices attached, just that you will find lime easier if you do not. Other than your one MoCA bridge that creates the MoCA network, keep the rest of your Ethernet totally separate from your video coax.

One last fairly obvious comment: ANY amplifier or splitter in your coax plant that is not specifically labeled as MoCA compatible is a *potential *source of problems! Test them first.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

V7Goose said:


> There are lots of people who have huge problems trying to get MoCA working, *and there are also lots of people who have almost no problems at all.*
> 
> In my case, with two bolts and one mini, my MoCA network is perfect with one Bolt serving as the MoCA bridge, and the other Bolt and Mini both configured as MoCA clients.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I already do have an Actiontec MoCA adapter downstairs (link is above). There is no where for me to configure that as just a client in the settings, so that could be acting as a second bridge. However, I had this identical setup when my FIOS router was my MoCA bridge and never had any of these issues, so it all points to the TiVo as the issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Motorola started releasing their Bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters awhile ago, but are in short supply now. They are significantly cheaper than the Actiontec versions if you can find them.
> Motorola Bonded 2.0 MoCA Adapter for Ethernet over Coax


Never seen a message like this before...

*(!) Checkout will be available at 7:15pm ET Sat night (in 7 hr 43 min) *
Thank you for your patience while we observe Shabbat. You may still add items to your cart or wish list to check out later.​
edit: p.s. Nice find, @fcfc2!

p.p.s. If B&H runs out, as well, I expect PCMag's online store will have them in stock... considering they're selling them at $143 per !!! (PCMag appears to be going well beyond recommended retail considering the Zoom, Inc. press release indicates an intended price of $60 per adapter... "The cost is reasonable, only $59.99 per MoCA Adapter.")


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

V7Goose said:


> There are lots of people who have huge problems trying to get MoCA working, *and there are also lots of people who have almost no problems at all.*
> 
> In my case, with two bolts and one mini, my MoCA network is perfect with one Bolt serving as the MoCA bridge, and the other Bolt and Mini both configured as MoCA clients.


I also have no issues with the Bolt as a bridge. I have a splitter keeping my modem/router on a separate leg from my Bolt and two minis and have never had an issue.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Never seen a message like this before...
> 
> *(!) Checkout will be available at 7:15pm ET Sat night (in 7 hr 43 min) *
> Thank you for your patience while we observe Shabbat. You may still add items to your cart or wish list to check out later.​
> edit: p.s. Nice find, @fcfc2!


Funny you mention this. They are around the block from my office. They are very religious, Orthodox. I ordered a monitor from them this week and they were closed for Purim and didn't ship it until Friday. Kinda like Chic FilA who closes on Sundays 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> qUESTION...DO MINIS WORK ON REGULAR COAX AS LONG AS THAT SAME COAX IS CONNECTED TO THE BASE rOAMIO/bOLT?


1) What do you mean by "regular coax"? (see here: RG59 or RG6, does it matter?)

2) To be entirely correct, even if configured for a coax MoCA network connection, a Mini does not have to be connected via coax to the DVR; the Minis just (officially) need a wired network connection back to the DVR, and the setup can use a mix of Ethernet and/or MoCA-connected devices. In a typical MoCA setup, all the MoCA-connected devices *would* be connected to the same coax plant, but even that is not a requirement so long as the devices have network connectivity.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Phil T said:


> I also have no issues with the Bolt as a bridge. I have a splitter keeping my modem/router on a separate leg from my Bolt and two minis and have never had an issue.


Your BOLT never reboots?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Your BOLT never reboots?


I had one reboot in November right after I got it. None since. I installed the minis in December and have not had a reboot on them either.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a Bolt acting as a MoCA bridge to an Ethernet switch with an AP and a bunch of other AV stuff plugged in (AVR, TV, Roku, DVD). No issues, other than obviously losing the bridge during a reboot. Everything comes back on line just fine afterwards. There's a different stand-alone bridge connecting to the main Ethernet network where the Internet router lives.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Never seen a message like this before...
> 
> *(!) Checkout will be available at 7:15pm ET Sat night (in 7 hr 43 min) *
> Thank you for your patience while we observe Shabbat. You may still add items to your cart or wish list to check out later.​
> ...


FYI, according to B and H's website, they don't know when they will ship them. I will just get the 2 pack of Actiontecs for now since I need one for the other room.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mbhforum said:


> FYI, according to B and H's website, they don't know when they will ship them. I will just get the 2 pack of Actiontecs for now since I need one for the other room.


Hmmm... I don't recall seeing the *"New Item - Coming Soon" *on the product page, earlier. It may have been there; I just don't recall seeing it.

In fact, now that I've emptied my cart, I'm pretty sure it was NOT there, earlier, since I know I didn't click on a "Preorder" button to add it to my cart, this morning.

Oh, well...

edit: p.s. Heh, the tab where I'd been browsing B&H earlier in the day was still open, and shows "Add to Cart" (sse attached); but refreshing the window switched the button to "Preorder."






​


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that the Motorola bridges are back up at amazon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fyodor said:


> I think that the Motorola bridges are back up at amazon.


Yep, at least for the moment. Thanks.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077Y3SQXR/


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Your BOLT never reboots?


FWIW, my Bolt as bridge has been rock solid- granted, the only other device on the MoCA network is a Mini (which has not been so perfect), but no issues with the Bolt in Bridge mode.

I would also agree that running a non-MoCA device on the same coax backbone may cause problems, unless you add a MoCA filter on the coax lead connected to the non-MoCA device.


----------



## mbhforum (Mar 7, 2016)

All, just an update. I’ve added the Actiontec MoCA as my bridge and removed the Bolt from being a bridge and things have worked much better for me. I’ve rebooted all of my devices several times and there’s been no issues. 2 out of my 3 minis now rely on Ethernet as well which helps as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

